# Looking for rolling stock ideas -- German WWII era



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

I am looking for photo's or webites of German WWII era rolling stock. Specifically 4 wheeled boxcars and gondolas. Any leads greatly appreciated

Bob


----------



## Rene (Dec 27, 2007)

when you say German, WWII and trains i immediately think of the Leopold and Dora  

in response to you question: "WWII German train" into google gave heaps of pics. 

Ren.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo, for railguns etc. try this site:
http://html2.free.fr/canons/index.htm
greetingd from Peter


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

here is another link:
http://www.eisenbahnstiftung.de/bg/...;thema=256
greetings Peter


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

I enjoyed this site and it's photos very much. Thank you for posting the link.

http://www.eisenbahnstiftung.de/bg/...;thema=256


----------

